# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Unstressed vowels

## Matroskin Kot

Hi all, 
I know this topic comes up regularly, but I've got a question.  The answer might be useful for other learners as well. 
I know, for example, that "о" is pronounced like "а" when it isn't stressed, and "я" and "е" like "и".   My understanding is that because of this phenomenon "еще" could be written like "ище" and it would be pronounced exactly the same.  A strict interpretation of this rule would mean that "язык" would sound the same as "изык", correct? 
I ask because even though I know the rule, I can't completely bring myself to observe it.  For instance, I still say "ya" slightly when I say "язык". 
Is the rule so hard and fast that I should make myself say "изык"?  Also, does the rule apply to words like "тщеславия" or "общения"? 
TIA

----------


## Оля

> "еще" could be written like "ище" and it would be pronounced exactly the same.  A strict interpretation of this rule would mean that "язык" would sound the same as "изык", correct?

 I don't agree...
I pronounce _язык_ as "*й*изык, that's unambiguously.
As for _ещё_ - yes, sometimes, in a very quick speech I can pronounce it like *и*щё, but usually I still pronounce the initial *й*, so it sounds *йищё* for me. 
So I'd say that an unsressed "я" (and "е") is *и* only if it goes after a consonant, but not in a beginning of a word.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I ask because even though I know the rule, I can't completely bring myself to observe it.  For instance, I still say "ya" slightly when I say "язык".
> Is the rule so hard and fast that I should make myself say "изык"?

 Olya is right, also a lot of people say "язык", "ямщик", etc. with a slight (or not so slight) "йа"="я" (or in rare cases even slight "йе") sounds, so I don't see a problem here. It sounds rather natural, unlike mispronounced unstressed "o".

----------


## Оля

> Also, does the rule apply to words like "тщеславия" or "общения"? 
> TIA

 There is a quite noticeable difference between "говорить о _тщеславии_" and "без _тщеславия_". 
What is TIA?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What is TIA?

 Thanks in advance, i think. )

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Oh, that's good news!  Thank you both. 
Olya, thanks for the rule: after a consonant, but not at the beginning of a word, or after another vowel.  That makes sense, and sounds natural. 
BTW, I'm planning on buying a computer microphone so that I can have my pronunciation checked by the board.  I'm sure there are things that I could improve.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> There is a quite noticeable difference between "говорить о _тщеславии_" and "без _тщеславия_". 
> What is TIA?

 Спасибо заранее.   ::

----------


## Оля

To be honest, "тщеславия" sounds very often (in a quick speech) as "тщеслав*иа*" or something like that, in other words - without *й*. I think it's because the word is long (ok, it's not short   ::  ) and because this syllable is "заударный" (it follows a stressed syllable, so such syllables often are not pronounced distinct).
But anyway it doesn't sound like it is *ии* at the end.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> To be honest, "тщеславия" sounds very often (in a quick speech) as "тщеслав*иа*" or something like that, in other words - without *й*. I think it's because the word is long (ok, it's not short   ) and because this syllable is "заударный" (it follows a stressed syllable, so such syllables often are not pronounced distinct).
> But anyway it doesn't sound like it is *ии* at the end.

 Thanks, that helps.  I assume you have a Moscow accent (judging from your favorite football team).  ::  Do the other major dialects in Russia follow a similar pattern?

----------


## Оля

> I assume you have a Moscow accent (judging from your favorite football team).  Do the other major dialects in Russia follow a similar pattern?

 I don't have any accent ...   ::  
I think all Russians pronounce these words approximately equall.   

> other major dialects in Russia

 Which ones do you know? I know only _говоры_. But it is not the same as dialects... All Russians speak Russian approximately equall.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I don't have any accent ...

 Да, это точно москвичка.    ::     

> Which ones do you know? I know only _говоры_. But it is not the same as dialects... All Russians speak Russian approximately equall.

 I understand that.  I was using "dialect" loosely -- in the colloquial rather than linguistic way.  I just mean accents, like the difference between speech in St. Petersburg and in Moscow.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А чего только я записываюсь?  Девочки, доставайте-ка ваши микрофончики!

 Oka-ay. 
A few sentences about "Vanity Fair" ("Ярмарка тщеславия"): http://sayandpost.com/r7xiiy3jx1.mp3 (92 kb). 
Tempo of speach: medium. 
Bonus: a lot of "я" sounds and words, ending on "ия" (do they sound like "иа"? Who knows).  ::   Вершиной творчества английского писателя, журналиста и графика стал роман "Ярмарка тщеславия". Все персонажи романа - положительные и отрицательные - вовлечены, по словам автора, в "вечный круг горя и страдания". Насыщенный событиями, богатый тонкими наблюдениями быта своего времени, проникнутый иронией и сарказмом, роман "Ярмарка тщеславия" занял почетное место в ряду шедевров мировой литературы. 
PS.
a) sorry for the quality of sound, I have a crappy microphone
b) I'm from Ukraine, but I believe there are no major differences in pronunciation among native speakers (+1 to Olya).

----------


## Lampada

gRomoZekочка, качество записи достаточно хорошее, только, по-моему, ты слишком быстро (для изучающих русский) этот текст проговорила.  
Я тоже с Украины, так что придётся нашим студентам говорить с украинским акцентом.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZekочка, качество записи достаточно хорошее, только, по-моему, ты слишком быстро (для изучающих русский) этот текст проговорила.

 Дело в том, что когда я говорила медленнее, я была похожа на диктора телевидения. Очень уж все четко слышно. Непорядок.  ::  
А тут я старалась говорить приближенно к повседневной речи, все-таки люди в обычном разгворе часто невнятно говорят и окончания проглатывают, пусть Матроскин_кот привыкает.  :: 
Может быть, и не очень получилось. Все-таки когда в микрофон говоришь, это как-то напрягает.  ::    

> Я тоже с Украины, так что придётся нашим студентам говорить с украинским акцентом.

 Надеюсь, обойдется как-нибудь.  ::

----------


## chaika

I should say something here, since I have studied the Russian dialects. There are all kinds of variations, and you should stick with the one used in Moscow. In terms of phonetics, this dialect is marked by 1) akanie аканье (unstressed  syllables spelled with A and O are pronounced as some variation of the phoneme /a/, not as /o/ which is a northern dialect phenomenon;  2) ikanie иканье (unstressed syllables spelled with Е and Я are pronounced /i/; 3) Г is pronounced "hard" not a fricative, as it is in the South.  I think those are the three main points of distinction. 
The three major classifications are:
North: unstressed O is /o/, Г is hard.
Central: unstressed O is /a/, Г is hard.
South: unstressed O is /a/, Г is fricative. 
Then there are other odd things like pronunciation канешна and што for конечно and что.  Also, vowels retain their unweakened forms a little more at morpheme boundaries (e.g. at the end or beginning of a word). Weakening is also affected by surrounding consonants. For example, in пяти (stress on final syllable) the sound represented by Я is pronounced /i/ but in пятсот (stress also on final syllable) it is more mid-range, close to /e/. 
There are morphological distinctions too, but I have just dealt with phonetic ones. One example of a morphological difference is in the third person singular form of endstressed verbs. In the central and northern dialects we have -ёт but in the south we have -еть. With no /o/ and a soft /t'/. 
But nowadays literacy and TV have raised their ugly head, and with it, entropy. The dialects are gradually fading, or maybe not so gradually, similar to what's happening in the US.

----------


## Оля

> I just mean accents, like the difference between speech in St. Petersburg and in Moscow.

 Честное слово, Я НЕ ЗНАЮ, что такое "_разница между московской и петербургской речью_".
Для меня между ними нет никакой разницы. Если я встречу в Москве петербуржца, я НИКОГДА не угадаю по его манере говорить, что он - из Петербурга.
Да больше того, я сама раньше некоторое время жила в Петербурге, и когда я приехала в Москву, никакой разницы в произношении я не заметила, так же как и по моей речи никто ни разу не заподозрил, что я из Петербурга. 
Все эти разговоры про "московский", "петербургский" и другие якобы "акценты" - сильно преувеличены.
Да, есть некоторые петербургские _словечки_ (которые употребляют далеко не все петербуржцы), но! разницы в _произношении_ НЕТ! И вообще не верь, когда читаешь или слышишь про русские "акценты" или "диалекты".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I should say something here, since I have studied the Russian dialects. There are all kinds of variations, and you should stick with the one used in Moscow.

 Thanks for your post -- it was informative.  The best part about it, though, was when you said that literacy has raised it's "ugly head".  That still cracks me up!  ::  
I might have to use it as my sig  ::

----------


## Оля

> and you should stick with the one used in Moscow.

 ... or in Saint-Petersburg.
I never noticed any defference between the mythical "St-Petersburg dialect" and the Moscow one.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> [Честное слово, Я НЕ ЗНАЮ, что такое "_разница между московской и петербургской речью_".
> Для меня между ними нет никакой разницы.

 Ну, хорошо -- как скажешь.  Но для меня это что-то удивительное.  Первый раз я это слышу. 
Когда я был в Украине все говорили, что очень легко отличить людей друг от друга по акцентом.  Они не говорили, что акценты о-о-очень сильные, а просто заметны.  Даже продемонстрировали "московский" и "питербургский", а также говорили, что свой украинский акцент сразу выдает их русским. 
Я не спорю с тобой, просто говорю о том, что я слышал.

----------


## Оля

> Когда я был на Украине*,* все говорили, что очень легко отличить людей друг от друга по акцентам. Они не говорили, что акценты о-о-очень сильные, а просто заметны.  Даже продемонстрировали "московский" и "петербургский", а также говорили, что их украинский акцент сразу выдает их русским.

 Мне и правда очень странно слышать, что кто-то смог "продемонстрировать" московский и петербургский акценты - я бы хотела это услышать.  ::  Скорее всего, это была утрированная пародия. 
Что касается украинского акцента - все-таки украинский - это _другой язык_, и хотя многие украинцы говорят на русском с детства, все-таки в данном случае есть смысл говорить именно об _акценте_. Да, часто по речи человека можно услышать, что он с Украины (но не всегда), но также вполне может оказаться, что он откуда-нибудь с Брянщины или просто откуда-то, как говорят, "из деревни". Например, в записях Лампады и Громозеки я действительно слышу легкий украинский говор, а точнее - небольшое "яканье". Но вот фрикативного "г" я там не услышала.
Украинский русский - это отдельный разговор. Так же, как вообще русский в бывших союзных республиках. В то же время многие украинцы и белорусы могут говорить на чистом "московском" русском языке, и никто никогда не догадается, что они приехали из Украины или Белоруссии. 
Про то, что написал chaika, я могу сказать, что все эти особенности произношения действительно сущестсвуют, но это не значит, что _абсолютно все_ жители Костромы или Ярославля "окают", и что _абсолютно все_ на юге произносят фрикативное "г". Это вовсе не так.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Действительно, существует три крупных "диалекта", как называет их chaika, которые различают по "оканью", "аканью" и фрикативному "г". Но все же большинство людей, независимо от места проживания, имеет усредненный "стандартный" русский выговор, по которому трудно определить их родину. 
Я придерживаюсь мнения, что как таковых (явных) диалектов в русском языке нет. В лучшем случае имеется "говор", который легко меняется, и который может быть разный даже у людей, проживающих бок о бок.    

> Например, в записях Лампады и Громозеки я действительно слышу легкий украинский говор, а точнее - небольшое "яканье".

 Ух ты, очень интересно!  ::  Что, действительно заметное "яканье" (и в каких именно словах)?
Еще я хочу спросить у Оли, действительно ли можено по нашим с Лампадой записям определить, что мы ИМЕННО с Украины? Или можем прокатить за каких-нибудь российских провинциалов?   ::   
Опять же, возвращаясь к сказаному ранее, хочу отметить, что говор, в отличие от "настоящих" диалектов и акцентов, говор очень легко меняется. Я выросла в Крыму, сейчас живу в Харькове. Приезжая в отпуск в Крым я привожу с собой украинский харьковский говор, родители это замечают. Возвращаюсь через месяц уже с "крымским". Тоже люди обращают внимание. В чем именно разница между ними, мне трудно сказать. Может, в выговоре, может быть, в интонации. Но не думаю, что можно называть эти говоры полноценными диалектами, а тем более акцентами (про суржик я молчу  :: ).

----------


## Оля

> Что, действительно заметное "яканье" (и в каких именно словах)?

 Нет, я же говорю - небольшое.
Ну в тех словах, где есть безударная "я".   ::     

> Еще я хочу спросить у Оли, действительно ли можено по нашим с Лампадой записям определить, что мы ИМЕННО с Украины? Или можем прокатить за каких-нибудь российских провинциалов?

 Я просто _знаю_, что вы с Украины, поэтому говорю, что слышу "украинский" говорок. Но если бы я этого не знала, то не могла бы сказать такого с уверенностью. Такое "яканье" может принадлежать, как ты правильно сказала, многим русским провинциалам. Но повторюсь, многие провинциалы могут говорить вполне себе "по-московски", и ни за что не отличишь.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Такое "яканье" может принадлежать, как ты правильно сказала, многим русским провинциалам. Но повторюсь, многие провинциалы могут говорить вполне себе "по-московски", и ни за что не отличишь.

 А за "провинциалов" вот тебе:

----------


## Оля

Это не я.   ::  Просто это слово Громозека употребила.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это не я.   Просто это слово Громозека употребила.

 Ну вот, на меня все стрелки перевели. "Провинциалов" предлагаю заменить на "немосквичей".  :: 
Хотя если потренироваться несколько дней, думаю, можно будет и под москвичей замаскироваться.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Мне и правда очень странно слышать, что кто-то смог "продемонстрировать" московский и петербургский акценты - я бы хотела это услышать.  Скорее всего, это была утрированная пародия.

 Ну, конечно было утрированно -- надо было быть слышно даже для меня.   ::   
Хорошо, вы все меня убедили.  Мало того, что они вот так сказали, я просто предпологал, что русский должен быть подобен английскому в том, что разные места могут иметь свои собственные отличие в том же масштабе как в Англии, США и т.д., где могут быть разные акценты даже в *одном* самом городе.   
Мне жалко англо-изучающих, которые должны справляться с таким большим количеством вариантов в произношении английских слов. 
Думаю, что уже наступило время того, чтобы вы проверили мое произношение русского.  Вчера вечером я купил себе микрофончик.  Он дома (я на работе).  Попытаюсь что-нибудь записать сегодня, и завтра загружу его.  Что вам понравится слышать?

----------


## Оля

> Ну_ конечно, было утрировано -- это должно было быть понятно (различимо) даже для меня.    
> Хорошо, вы все меня убедили.  Мало того, что они вот так сказали, я просто предполагал, что русский должен быть подобен английскому в том, что разные местности могут иметь свои собственные отличия в том же масштабе, как в Англии, США и т.д., где могут быть разные акценты даже в *одном* _ (or "в одном и том же") городе.   
> Мне жалко англо-изучающих, которые должны справляться с таким большим количеством вариантов в произношении английских слов. 
> Думаю, что уже наступило время _, чтобы вы проверили мое произношение русского.  Вчера вечером я купил себе микрофончик.  Он дома (я на работе).  Попытаюсь что-нибудь записать сегодня, и завтра загружу _ (or это).  Что вам было бы приятно услышать?

 Нам было бы приятно услышать _тебя_.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y-78qSvqfTc 
Попробуй как этот мальчик. Это самые известные детские стишки.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=y-78qSvqfTc 
> Попробуй как этот мальчик. Это самые известные детские стишки.

 I can't follow him on stage.  Talk about an anticlimax!   
I recorded myself last night, but I am too shy to post it now.  I know it's not perfect, and I'm embarrassed to make mistakes in public.  I listen to myself and I can hear that it's not exactly like a Russian sounds.  It's pretty close, but not perfect.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://youtube.com/watch?v=y-78qSvqfTc 
> Попробуй как этот мальчик. Это самые известные детские стишки.   I can't follow him on stage.  Talk about an anticlimax!   
> I recorded myself last night, but I am too shy to post it now.  I know it's not perfect, and I'm embarrassed to make mistakes in public.  I listen to myself and I can hear that it's not exactly like a Russian sounds.  It's pretty close, but not perfect.

 Eh. come on now! Nobody is expecting "perfect" ог Russian sounds from you.  И к тому же мы здесь не публика - мы все свои.  
Что значит  "follow him on stage"?  Ты эти стишки знаешь?
А мальчик в нос говорит, - простужен, наверное. 
Наша Таня громко плачет
Уронила в речку мячик
"Тише, Танечка, не плачь!
Не утонет в речке мяч." 
Зайку бросила хозяйка.
По дождём остался зайка.
Со скамейки слезть не смог,
Весь до ниточки промок 
Идёт бычок, качается,
Вздыхает на ходу:
"Ой, доска кончается -
Сейчас я упаду."

----------


## Оля

Эй, ты нас заинтриговал, а теперь отказываешься!   ::   Так нечестно, мы ждем!  :P

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Eh. come on now! Nobody is expecting "perfect" ог Russian sounds from you.  И к тому же мы здесь не публика - мы все свои.  
> Что значит  "follow him on stage"?  Ты эти стишки знаешь?

 Теперь знаю  ::   Хорошие стишки.  Я смотрел его, но небыло звука (рабочая машина). 
Я имел в виду, что нельзя выступать после него.  С ним я не могу сравниться.

----------


## Оля

> Я смотрел его, но не _ было звука

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Эй, ты нас заинтриговал, а теперь отказываешься!    Так нечестно, мы ждем!  :P

 Не отказываюсь, я просто пал духом.  Я наберу смелость и выполню обещание.   Смелее!  Вперед за родину!   ::   
 Я бы это сделал сейчас, но не сохранил запись.  Я должен записать заново.  Читал отрывок из производений Гоголя.  Я знаю, не важно что я запишу, но хотел чтобы это было что-то интересное. 
Прости -- обязательно в понидельник.

----------


## Оля

> Не отказываюсь, я просто пал духом.  Я наберусь смелости и выполню обещание.   Смелее!  Вперед за родину!    
> Я бы это сделал сейчас, но не сохранил запись.  Я должен записать заново.  Читал отрывок из производений Гоголя.

 Из Гоголя, ого!   ::   ::     

> Я знаю, не важно что я запишу, но хотел, чтобы это было что-то интересное. 
> Прости -- обязательно в понедельник.

 Ладно, доживем до понедельника. (c)   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Eh. come on now! Nobody is expecting "perfect" ог Russian sounds from you.  И к тому же мы здесь не публика - мы все свои.  
> Что значит  "follow him on stage"?  Ты эти стишки знаешь?   Теперь знаю   Хорошие стишки.  Я смотрел его, но небыло звука (рабочая машина). 
> Я имел в виду, что нельзя выступать после него.  С ним я не могу сравниться.

 Then make another record. Say anything you want (within the boundaries of decency  :: ). No need to be ashamed of your accent. We won't laugh at you (well, at any rate you won't be able to hear us laugh  :: )   Edited: Oops, I'm a bit late. It took me too long to write the post  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Я знаю, не важно что я запишу

 Я знаю, неважно что я запишу 
произведений

----------

